# kernel 2.6.8-gentoo-r3

## the brave

instalei o kenel acima e o adicionei no grup como abaixo:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo 2.6.5-r1

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.5-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda4 vga=788

title=Gentoo 2.6.8-r3

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hda4 vga=788

title=Windoze XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1
```

Durante o boot o sistema fica congelado na parte "bringing lo up" e alguns numeros aparecem na tela, já tentei verificar o log, mas não encontrei nenhum arquivo de log relacionado a este boot.

A minha entrada no grub esta correta?

----------

## Mythos

basta veres o /var/log/message ou dmesg >> ler.txt, para saberes qual a mensagem de erro.

o lo up é a parte de net dos serviços, loopback ... Quais foram os serviços que meteste a correr ? Adicionas-te no teu kernel o suporte de Net ?

Quanto ao grub, existem outras maneiras de o fazer, mas não me parece incorrecta.

----------

## the brave

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> basta veres o /var/log/message ou dmesg >> ler.txt, para saberes qual a mensagem de erro.

 

O demesg mostra somene o log to kernel que funciona direitinho e que por conseguinte estou usando. O kernel problematico no qual não consigo carregar não deixou nenhum log. O var/log/messages tem 1.2G de tamanho e está até agora carregando após um cat nele.(ja fazem 10 minutos_ 

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> o lo up é a parte de net dos serviços, loopback ... Quais foram os serviços que meteste a correr ? Adicionas-te no teu kernel o suporte de Net ?

 

Como posso checar os servicos carregados durante o boot?

Pessoal, na verdade estou apenas tentando instalar o drive da Nvidia. Casos vcs querem pegar o fio da meada (desculpem-me, mas o histórico do que estou citando aqui está em Ingles) vejam aqui.

Obrigado aqueles que estão me ajudando.

----------

## Mythos

```
cd /usr/src

rm linux

ln -s (a tua directoria do kernel que usas r3)/ linux

ex: ln -s linux-2.6.7-hardened-r8/  linux
```

Vê lá se fizeste isso é que se ele te dá erro de target é porque não tens linkado para linux.

ls -l para veres se isso ficou bem linkado.

se não der:

```
mkdir /etc/portage

echo "media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -uDav nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
```

----------

## the brave

Mythos:

Muito obrigado pelas tentatives em ajudar, mas infelizmente não esta dando certo. Refiz o link, apesar de que estava correto, caso contrário não seria capaz de compilar o kernel para adicionar alguns suportes que faltavam.

Ainda continuo recebendo aquela maldita mensagem "Unable to determine the target kernel version"....

É uma pena, mas vou insistir até conseguir. Caso vcs não se encomodem em continuar me ajudando, ficaria bastante contente.

Obrigado.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *the brave wrote:*   

>  *Mythos wrote:*   basta veres o /var/log/message ou dmesg >> ler.txt, para saberes qual a mensagem de erro. 
> 
> O demesg mostra somene o log to kernel que funciona direitinho e que por conseguinte estou usando. O kernel problematico no qual não consigo carregar não deixou nenhum log. O var/log/messages tem 1.2G de tamanho e está até agora carregando após um cat nele.(ja fazem 10 minutos_ 

 

Tente "dmesg | tail -n 200 > arquivo.txt".

 *the brave wrote:*   

>  *Mythos wrote:*   o lo up é a parte de net dos serviços, loopback ... Quais foram os serviços que meteste a correr ? Adicionas-te no teu kernel o suporte de Net ? 
> 
> Como posso checar os servicos carregados durante o boot?

 

Execute "rc-status" ou "rc-update show".

 *the brave wrote:*   

> Pessoal, na verdade estou apenas tentando instalar o drive da Nvidia. Casos vcs querem pegar o fio da meada (desculpem-me, mas o histórico do que estou citando aqui está em Ingles) vejam aqui.

 

O que você recebe quando executa "uname -r"?

----------

## the brave

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tente "dmesg | tail -n 200 > arquivo.txt".

 

Nenhum output

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Execute "rc-status" ou "rc-update show".

 

Obrigado pelo menos no kernel esta funcionando, vou poder verificar os servicos que carregam no boot.

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> O que você recebe quando executa "uname -r"?

 

```
william@poseidon william $ uname -a

Linux poseidon 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 #2 SMP Sun Sep 19 21:52:52 UTC 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

william@poseidon william $ uname -r

2.6.5-gentoo-r1

william@poseidon william $

```

Muito esquisito não é?!?!? Este é o meu kernel instalado durante a instalaćão e compilado pelo menos 2 vezes. O 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 já até desisti por enquanto, quero fazer o nvidia funcionar primeiro.

abracos.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *the brave wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*   
> 
> Tente "dmesg | tail -n 200 > arquivo.txt". 
> 
> Nenhum output

 

Você tem um system logger instalado e configurado?

 *the brave wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*   O que você recebe quando executa "uname -r"? 
> 
> ```
> william@poseidon william $ uname -a
> 
> ...

 

Estranho mesmo. Você pode tentar compilar o kernel 2.6.8, mas não acho que vai dar resultado.

Eu relí seu post em inglês, me parece estranho você não ter .config nos sources do kernel 2.6.5. Você pode tentar fazer o seguinte: apontar o link pro kernel (escolha um, e trabalhe só com ele), reconfigurar o kernel (make menuconfig), instalar (make && make modules_install), reiniciar e tentar compilar novamente.

Outra questão, você tem módulos no seu kernel? Porque uma razão cabível seria que o ebuild tirasse do "/lib/modules" a versão do kernel, e sem módulos no kernel, "/lib/modules/<versão>" não é criado.

----------

## the brave

O system logger eu tenho instalado, agora configurado acredito que não pois no handbook não há mencão de que deveria fazer isso.  :Laughing:  (mas o demesg puro me da o output das etapas durante o boot)

O .config eu criei após a minha última recompilacáo de kernel , pois tinha esquecido este passo.

Com relacao a modulos, como não tinha e ainda não tenho experiência com compilacão de kernel, utilizei o que estava no handbook . Logo que me logava no sistema e dava um lsmod, nada aparecia. Resolvi habilitar o alsa como módulo e agora os modulos de som estão la. Mas estes (alsa) são os únicos como módulos no kernel, o resto todos estão marcados com asterisco.

Vc acha que matou a charada?  Ou seja, o problema pode estar relacionado com o /lib/modules? Se positivo, como resolver isso?

PS: a propósito , sempre que faco o emerge de um pacote, a instalacão é bem sucedida mas sempre recebo a mensagem: /var/lib/init.d/depcache: line 1: #: command not found (caso seja de difícil resolućão, posso abrir um outro thread a respeito....)

----------

## fernandotcl

 *the brave wrote:*   

> O system logger eu tenho instalado, agora configurado acredito que não pois no handbook não há mencão de que deveria fazer isso.  (mas o demesg puro me da o output das etapas durante o boot)

 

Heh, na verdade, você olhou o output na tela ou o output no arquivo que recebeu o output?  :Very Happy: 

 *the brave wrote:*   

> Vc acha que matou a charada?  Ou seja, o problema pode estar relacionado com o /lib/modules?

 

Não...  :Sad: 

Por enquanto estou sem idéias, mas nos mantenha informados sobre o problema.

----------

## xef

Provavelmente não vou ajudar muito, mas já passei por esse erro e não consegui resolve-lo.

Mas no meu caso sei o que o causava, estás a usar pcmcia?

Ao que parece há uma incompatibilidade entre um dos modulos pcmcia e uma opção do kernel que não me lembro qual... O erro que te dá é exactamente o que me dava a mim. Eu na altura desisti de instalar pcmcia depois de muita hora a tentar.

Saber qual é a outra opção que causa a incompatibilidade ajudava, provavelmente seria a solução, nunca testei...

----------

## To

No forum do Install gentoo está um tipo com o mesmo problema, vê se ele conseguiu fazer alguma coisa. Honestamente não consigo perceber o que se passa.

Tó

----------

## the brave

A placa Nvidia está no slot AGP de um computador Desktop sem pcmcia.

De qualquer forma obrigado a todos pela ajuda, caso consiga resolver o problema informarei como foi feito. Continuarei perambulando pelo site em busca de alguma solução.

Obrigado.

----------

## Mythos

calma lá rapaz ... tu quando fazes uname dá-te o gentoo 2.6.5 certo ?

Mas tu tens instalado o 2.6.8 ?

Então é porque copias-te mal a bzImage ...

----------

## the brave

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> calma lá rapaz ... tu quando fazes uname dá-te o gentoo 2.6.5 certo ?

 

Positivo

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> Mas tu tens instalado o 2.6.8 ?

 

Sim, mas não esta funcionando, fica travado durante o boot logo depois de "loading Io up". Desisti de carregá-lo, pois quero resolver a questão do nvidia primeiro.

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> Então é porque copias-te mal a bzImage ...

 

Possivelmente...Eu apenas segui as intrucões básicas para compilar o kernel 2.6, mas provavelmente esqueci de montar a particao boot antes the copiar o bzImage para o kernel recém compilado, vou checar e retorno.

----------

## the brave

Após recompilar o kernel 2.6.5 novamente (make && make install_modules), montei a partićão /boot e apliquei os comandos normais  abaixo (tenho que tentar configurar a cedilha mas tendo como lingua do sistema o Ingles)

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.5-gentoo-r1 

cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.5-gentoo-r1

cp .config /boot/config-2.6.5-gentoo-r1 
```

Logo após:

1) emerging os pacotes:

```

poseidon root # emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx opengl-update

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 3) media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111 to /

x86

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1.run

x86

x86

>>> Unpacking source...

 * /usr/src/linux is a symbolic link

 * Determining the real directory of the Linux kernel source code

 * Building for Linux 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 found in /usr/src/linux

 * which outputs to /usr/src/linux

 * By not using the kernel's ability to output to an alternative

 * directory, some external module builds may fail.

 * See <insert link to user doc here>

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 1.0-6111.........                                                                                                                                

................................................................................                                                                                                                                

................................................................................                                                                                                                                

.................................

 * Applying power-suspend-2.6.9-changes.patch...                          [ ok ]

 * Applying nv_enable_pci.patch...                                        [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

x86

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

make -C //usr/src/linux         \

KBUILD_SRC=/usr/src/linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1       KBUILD_VERBOSE=1        \

KBUILD_CHECK= -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1/Makefile modules

  Using /usr/src/linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1 as source for kernel

if [ -h /usr/src/linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1/include/asm -o -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.5-ge                                                                                                                                

ntoo-r1/.config ]; then \

        echo "  /usr/src/linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1 is not clean, please run 'make mr                                                                                                                                

proper'";\

        echo "  in the '/usr/src/linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1' directory.";\

        /bin/false; \

fi;

  /usr/src/linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1 is not clean, please run 'make mrproper'

  in the '/usr/src/linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1' directory.

make[3]: *** [prepare1] Error 1

make[2]: *** [modules] Error 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 89, Exitcode 2

!!! Failed to build module
```

2) aplicando make mrproper

```

poseidon linux # make mrproper  

  CLEAN   arch/i386/boot/compressed

  CLEAN   arch/i386/boot        

  CLEAN   arch/i386/kernel      

  CLEAN   drivers/char          

  CLEAN   drivers/ieee1394      

  CLEAN   drivers/pci           

  CLEAN   init                  

  CLEAN   lib                   

  CLEAN   usr                   

  CLEAN   scripts/basic         

  CLEAN   scripts/kconfig       

  CLEAN   scripts/lxdialog      

  CLEAN   scripts               

  CLEAN   .tmp_versions include/config

  CLEAN   include/asm-i386/asm_offsets.h vmlinux System.map include/linux/autoconf.h include/linux/version.h include/asm .tmp_kallsyms1.S .tmp_kallsyms1.o .tmp_kallsyms2.S .tmp_kallsyms2.o .tmp_versions .tmp_vmlinux1 .tmp_vmlinux2          

  CLEAN   .version .config .config.old
```

3) re-emerging nvidia

```
poseidon linux # emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx opengl-update

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 3) media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111 to /

x86

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1.run

x86

x86

>>> Unpacking source...

 * /usr/src/linux is a symbolic link

 * Determining the real directory of the Linux kernel source code

 * Building for Linux 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 found in /usr/src/linux

 * which outputs to /usr/src/linux

 * By not using the kernel's ability to output to an alternative

 * directory, some external module builds may fail.

 * See <insert link to user doc here>

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 1.0-6111..........................................................................................................................................................................................................

 * Applying power-suspend-2.6.9-changes.patch...                                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Applying nv_enable_pci.patch...                                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

x86

If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure

you either have configured kernel sources matching your

kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed

on your system.

If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure

you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel

installed on your system. If you specified a separate

output directory using either the "KBUILD_OUTPUT" or

the "O" KBUILD parameter, make sure to specify this

directory with the SYSOUT environment variable or with

the appropriate nvidia-installer command line option.

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

make: *** [select_makefile] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 89, Exitcode 2

!!! Failed to build module
```

----------

## RoadRunner

Quando fazes make mrproper apagas a configuração do teu kernel. Portanto ou fazes uma cópia de segurança do .config ou tens que configurar de novo.

----------

## the brave

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Quando fazes make mrproper apagas a configuração do teu kernel. Portanto ou fazes uma cópia de segurança do .config ou tens que configurar de novo.

 

Por que durante a instalação pede-se para rodar o make mrproper?

----------

## the brave

Pessoal:

Hoje me lembrei que durante a instalacão do gentoo, eu tinha instalado pacotes adicionais como o nvidia-kernel:

1) nvidia-kernel.

```
poseidon root # qpkg -I -v nvidia

media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r3 *
```

2) opengl

```
poseidon root # qpkg -I -v opengl

dev-python/PyOpenGL-2.0.0.44 *

x11-base/opengl-update-1.8.1-r1 *
```

3) glx 

```
root@poseidon william # qpkg -I -v glx

root@poseidon william # 
```

O pacote nvidia-glx não esta instalado e quando tento instalá-lo o nvidia-kernel 1.0.4496-r3 é sua dependencia ou vice-versa, e aí eu caio naquelas mensagens de erros que vc viram acima.(make mrproper e target kernel version).

Coloquei o módulo "nvida" para carregar no /etc/modules.preload.d/kernel-2.6 e ele carrega:

```
root@poseidon william # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_intel8x0           28996  - 

snd_ac97_codec         59940  - 

snd_mpu401_uart         6112  - 

nvidia               1700780  - 

snd_usb_audio          64000  - 

snd_rawmidi            20416  - 

snd_seq_device          6408  - 

snd_pcm                87588  - 

snd_page_alloc          8548  - 

snd_timer              22596  - 

snd                    47460  - 

soundcore               6912  - 
```

Editei o meu xorg.conf :

```
Section "Module"

Load "dbe" # Double-Buffering Extension

Load "v4l" # Video for Linux

Load "extmod"

Load "type1"

 #   Load "freetype"

Load "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so"

Load "glx"

EndSection
```

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier "device1"

    VendorName "NVidia"

    BoardName "NVIDIA GeForce FX (generic)"

    Driver "nvidia"

    Option "DPMS"

    Option "IgnoreEDID" "1"

    Option "NvAGP" "1"

EndSection
```

Mas o var log diz após o startx:

```
(II) LoadModule: "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so" (glx)

(WW) LoadModule: given non-canonical module name "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(EE) Unable to open /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) UnloadModule: "glx"

(EE) Failed to load module "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so" (open failed, 2)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module nvidia

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

at http://wiki.X.Org for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information. diz após o startx:
```

Desculpe-me por ter esquecido que tinha instalado o nvidia-kernel e ter tomado o tempo de vcs, mas ainda estou procurando ajuda.

Alguém mais se predispõe?

----------

